# My cigar room, and dual zone humidor...



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

old pics, the humidor is busting at the seems right now:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, real nice. :hat:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! :tu


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice! That's the stuff of dreams right there:thumb:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very Nice!!

Any ventilation to control smoke?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great! Care for a visitor?


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow thats a great humi, great pieces on the wall too...


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Very Nice!!
> 
> Any ventilation to control smoke?


Yes, had 19 smokers in here once, before the furniture was delivered, and it still worked flawlessly.

There's a intake ventin a low corner, and another vent in the opposite upper corner. There's a 18" pipe that runs from that through my garage, to the outside of the house. There's a variable speed in line fan in the pipe near the house's out wall.

Here's a pic of the "out" vent...you can see it up in the corner:

Here's a pic of the pipe running through the garage:


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice room! The humidor, artwork on the wall, everything! Must be pleasant to smoke a nice one in there!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That is awesome, I love the stone behind the TV!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Looks great! Care for a visitor?


Vistors are more than welcome, and I get plenty.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

LincolnSmokes said:


> That is awesome, I love the stone behind the TV!


That's actually the retaining wall for my upper driveway, built in 1750, when the house was first built as a barn.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like a great place to sit and enjoy a cigar. Great work!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...when my 90 days are up, we'll have even more fun.

* visitors welcome...Westchester, NY.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

great spot! I would love to have something like that in my house.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

That is just an awesome cozy room!!! Just fantastic man, really nice and really jealous!!


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

love the RP wood sign. that thing is classic


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Beautiful. Exactly what a smoking room should look like. Hopefully one day...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks very nice and comfy could do some fine herfing in there!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool room. 

I like the artwork on the wall.

Looks like a comfy place to hang out in!!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok that is awesome!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is awesome! Very, very nice!!!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

The room stays totally smoke free...I exhaled when taking one of those pics :loco:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, I would never leave that room if I had something like that.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Again, thanks for the warm welcome...I'm a huge car, and watch guy too...posted pics in the appropriate sections.

Play a lot of golf too...shot a career low of 72 on Sunday.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

dubels said:


> Wow, I would never leave that room if I had something like that.


I can be found here quite often.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

fantastic room


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

That room is freaking amazing! Envious here!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

That room kicks ass bro the only thing missing is a couple of buddies sitting around watching the game smoking it up. very nice, I wish I had one.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mikemets said:


> Play a lot of golf too...shot a career low of 72 on Sunday.


What a coincidence! That's my career best aswell! Best nine holes of my LIFE! 

Seriously, great looking room. Very tasteful and functional.

Gotta shift this thread over to Cigar Pictures, since it's not about cigars. Great thread, though.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> That room kicks ass bro the only thing missing is a couple of buddies sitting around watching the game smoking it up. very nice, I wish I had one.


Buddies are here often, and they know not to bring their own cigars.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> What a coincidence! That's my career best aswell! Best nine holes of my LIFE!
> 
> Seriously, great looking room. Very tasteful and functional.


I play 80 - 100 rounds a year...not bad for the north east.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

This room is the shit. I will be by this weekend with a 12 pack and some Remy.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Play a lot of golf too...shot a career low of 72 on Sunday.


Not bad! Pretty close to my career high of 130 :dance:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Mike, :wave:

Thanks for posting the pics so we could share your joy. I'm sure we all wish you many Happy Herfs there. :thumb: :nod:



mikemets said:


> Again, thanks for the warm welcome...I
> 
> Play a lot of golf too...shot a career low of 72 on Sunday.


Congratulations on your great round! You beat _*Rory!*_ :drum: :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....

.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

... Very quaint.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool! Like another poster said, I think the stone wall behind the TV suits it PERFECTLY!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Cant wait to get my "Man Cave" up and running. Great pics.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely.... lalalalalalalalaaaa lovely


----------



## Jy001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like a great place to enjoy a cigar. I am relegated to the deck.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. My room, and cigars are to be shared. Let me know if you're ever in my area...Westchester, NY.


----------



## Cigar_Drew (Apr 5, 2011)

What brand is that humidor? Looks like it is really well constructed.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

That, sir, is my dream!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Cigar_Drew said:


> What brand is that humidor? Looks like it is really well constructed.


I had it custom made so it would fit in that spot, and I also wanted 2 distinct humidity zones.


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow - Great Room


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice room indeed. Certainly a very pleasing place to enjoy a smoke. I'm loving the artwork on the wall to the right of the TV. That wouldn't happen to be Muhren's by any chance would it? (Spelling?)


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Mae me want to cry........ . Beautiful room!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> Very nice room indeed. Certainly a very pleasing place to enjoy a smoke. I'm loving the artwork on the wall to the right of the TV. That wouldn't happen to be Muhren's by any chance would it? (Spelling?)


Yes, Mike Uhren.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

What a fantastic room you have there Mike! Let me know when your house goes up for sale!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I live in Westchester as well. Hit me up and we will get some golf and smokes going ASAP!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man that is one sweet set up. You have to be the most popular guy in the cigar smoking neighborhood!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

ckay said:


> I live in Westchester as well. Hit me up and we will get some golf and smokes going ASAP!


Sounds good, I'm retired, so am available for golf most anytime. Can't even PM yet.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed, Mike. To call that room a "man cave" does not do it justice.

Let's see, I think I would refer to it as a "Gentleman's Study". :amen:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

That's nice man. Hopefully in a few years I'll be set up in a job that will allow me to have something like that.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Sounds good, I'm retired, so am available for golf most anytime. Can't even PM yet.


Where do you normally play?


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very very nice room. Great job.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

ckay said:


> Where do you normally play?


Centennial
Hudson Hills
Richter
Beekman

once in a while:
Ridgefield
Oxford Greens
Mohansic
Patriot Hills
Rotella


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Nice, when you have the ability to PM, send one over. I play Centennial, Hudson Hills a few times a year. Crystal Springs tracks are nice too. It's getting to that time where the courses will be ready for us.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

This is an inspirational room no doubt! Warm and cozy colors, flat screen TV , excellent sized humidor , and built in smoke control makes this a WINNER!

Well conceptualized and executed!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

ckay said:


> Nice, when you have the ability to PM, send one over. I play Centennial, Hudson Hills a few times a year. Crystal Springs tracks are nice too. It's getting to that time where the courses will be ready for us.


I'll have 9 rounds in by Sunday afternoon :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mikemets said:


> old pics, the humidor is busting at the seems right now:


 How did i miss this thread Awesome Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm diggin the artwork and decor, looks like the room has a great atmosphere for a smoking room.

Nice job with the ventilation system too. 

I'd really like to see a botl who has experience with that sort of thing make a thread with a detailed step by step how to for installing a ventilation system.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice set up & great looking humi


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Slick said:


> I'd really like to see a botl who has experience with that sort of thing make a thread with a detailed step by step how to for installing a ventilation system.


My system couldn't be simpler, and works flawlessly. I can take more pics if you'd like.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome i want one of each cigar and i want a humi like u got i'm gonna start beggin the wife today


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Mike, what an awesome room!! Very nice indeed.

But I have to ask.........has anyone ever been in there? It looks so pristine! Not a bottle cap in sight, no trace of even a molecule of ash, not a single passed out dancing girl!. It's just a little too sanitary for a room dedicated to manly pursuits. 
But don't worry!! I have a couple friends who will cheerfully help you break that room in. Literally! Next time I travel east I will bring them along and we'll see to it that you have a presentable man-cave. 

Just kidding. That's a great room you've got there.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, very nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Wow Mike, what an awesome room!! Very nice indeed.
> 
> But I have to ask.........has anyone ever been in there? It looks so pristine! Not a bottle cap in sight, no trace of even a molecule of ash, not a single passed out dancing girl!. It's just a little too sanitary for a room dedicated to manly pursuits.
> But don't worry!! I have a couple friends who will cheerfully help you break that room in. Literally! Next time I travel east I will bring them along and we'll see to it that you have a presentable man-cave.
> ...


Room is much more "broken in" now :high5:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How did i miss this thread Awesome Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Carmel? Very close by, stop in sometime soon for a smoke.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW:jaw:

Nice setup man


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> WOW:jaw:
> 
> Nice setup man


Thanks...c'mon down with some stuff in your avatar :wink:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....


-weekend bump-




:wave:


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

That room is awesome!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

_Tis_ a thing of beauty isn't it? :nod:

:rockon:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> _Tis_ a thing of beauty isn't it? :nod:
> 
> :rockon:


Old pics...I'll post some new ones sometime soon. Maybe to celebrate my actually being able to participate fully on puff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

Jealousy levels..._RISING!_


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Such a sweet set up. That is the way to live.


----------

